# Barking at every command



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I've run into a problem while doing obedience with Anka - she barks when a command is given to her.

For example, I tell her fuss and she barks as she snaps into position. The bark is just at the first command, and then she will continue on silently with the exercise until her release and reward. There is no whining or repetitive barking.

I know that sometimes barking can turn into whining and/or nearly constant vocalization so I decided to test her on that. I put her in a platz (she barked once as she dropped to the ground) and then I walked away - I stood perhaps 5-10 paces away from her for about 30 seconds or so, and she did not bark or whine the entire time I was away from her while she was in her platz.

The only other time she barks in obedience is when I give a command that calls for first a position and then an action. She will bark once for the command as she gets into position and she will then bark once more if I wait what she considers "too long" before starting the other action. Again, for example, if I tell her fuss, she barks and snaps into position, and if I then wait about 5 seconds before moving with her, she may give a bark.

She only barks on commands that she knows well (generally excuting them very quickly) and almost always the barking occurs when she knows her reward is a ball. So I can keep her quiet when training new behaviors and when using food as a reward (which is what I use to train most, if not all, new behaviors).

I am posting because I want to get your feedback: should I worry about this getting worse and what are your suggestions (if any) for curbing the barking?

I know that dog's age and owner/handler's goals may factor into your advice - Anka just turned 9 months old and I hope to compete with her in Schutzhund and perhaps AKC obedience (with Schutzhund being my primary venue).


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

Well,good luck.
I had the same problem(not all the time)with my FEMALE.
What i do is reward her when she's not barking and no reward when she does.
So,you may have to carry treats with you all the time for a while.


I do not have that problem with my MALE!!!!








hint...hint!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I have very vocal GSD responder.Since I do NOT compete with him and I admit kinda enjoy a talk back (as long as it is followed by response/compliance).If you are willing to spend a bunch of time and your dog does NOT ALWAYS give you a good talking -to trying to fgure out 'when-what -why'of doggy verbal abuse is occuring can give you a key to dog-human communication!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you both very much for the tips.


----------

